# Pork Loin Jerky (Step by Step with Pics)



## Bearcarver

*Pork Loin Jerky *(Step by Step with Pics)


I saw this done by at least 3 different guys, so I combined the things they did, and came up with what I did below.

Pork Loin (not Pork Tenderloin) is a very lean cut of meat, which is what you want for Jerky, and it costs less than half as much as Lean Beef. This Loin was $1.68 LB.

I made a few changes in what I actually did to make it even better than my first batch came out.

So I began with about 6 pounds of Boneless Pork Loin. I trimmed off everything that wasn’t nice solid red meat. You can save the trimmings for sausage or anything that suits your fancy. Then I sliced it all into 1/4” thick slices. Then I mixed up the following batch of Curing & Seasoning Brine:

*Curing & Seasoning Brine (Per pound of Meat):*
Tender Quick———————————1/2 TBS
Brown Sugar———————————3/4 TBS
Black Pepper———————————1 tsp
Cayenne—————————————1/4 tsp
Garlic Powder——————————1/2 tsp
Onion Powder——————————1/2 tsp
Ground Ginger——————————1/2 tsp
Worcestershire Original——————1/2 ounce
White Wine————————————1/2 ounce
Water———————————————1 ounce

Mix this all real good, until the Brown sugar dissolves.

Then I drop 1 piece at a time into the Marinade (Brine), to be sure each piece gets a good coating on both sides, and from there into the Ziplock bag.
After all pieces have been tossed into the bag, I dumped the rest of the Marinade into the bag with the meat (not much left).
Then I put that bag on a tray (in case of a leak), and into the fridge for 24 hours.
During that 24 hours, I flip the bag over every 2 hours, and reach inside the bag a couple times to stir the pieces around, so the inside pieces get a turn on the outside.
Then after 24 hours, I rinse all the pieces off & put them on paper towels to pat dry.

*Now it’s time to put in Smoker:*
8:00—————Put all pieces on top 4 racks of my 6 rack MES 40. (I put Frog Mats & Q-Mats on racks first)
8:00—————Start Smoker & set to maintain 140° of heat.
8:30—————Fill two rows of my AMNS with Hickory Dust, and light one end.
10:00————-Put AMNS on bottom rack on left end (away from heating element)
12:00————-Bump heat up to maintain 150° of heat.
4:00—————All pieces are dark reddish color, and they crack when bent, without breaking.
4:00—————Remove from Smoker & take in house, lay out to cool.

Then put all the pieces in a big Zip lock, leave the bag open and put in fridge over night.

Next day I kept a few pieces and gave all the rest to my Son. He loves Jerky!!

This stuff really is Great, and so much cheaper than Beef Jerky!



Thanks for looking, and enjoy the Pics.

Bear




About two thirds of a Boneless Pork Loin after trimming down to pure Red Meat only:









All sliced up into 1/4” slices of 4 pounds, 8 ounces of Pork Loin:








Mixing up my Curing & Seasoning Brine:








Each piece goes into the Brine one at a time:








Then each piece goes into the Ziplock:








All 4.5 pounds goes into the fridge for 24 hours, flipping & mixing every 2 hours:








4 Racks full goes into my MES 40:








Some of the pieces cooling before bagging:








A plate full of Great Tasting Pork Jerky:


----------



## gary s

Great Looking Jerky there John,   I like Pork Jerky The last two times I made Jerky it was pork   Yours looks really good,   Now I know you can mail me some







Gary


----------



## 1967robg

Looks really good. Could cure #1 be used in place of the TQ? Should I use #2 instead of #1? Thanks
Rob


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great bear! I have some jerky going in this weekend and some of it is pork loin too!

Points!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

1967RobG said:


> Looks really good. Could cure #1 be used in place of the TQ? Should I use #2 instead of #1? Thanks
> Rob


You can use cure #1 in place of TQ. However the amount that you use is different. Cure #2 is not for making jerky.

Give this link a read:

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## 1967robg

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can use cure #1 in place of TQ. However the amount that you use is different. Cure #2 is not for making jerky.
> 
> 
> Give this link a read:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


Thanks, that's solid information.


----------



## smokin monkey

Another Masterclass Bear!

Points all the way.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Great Looking Jerky there John,   I like Pork Jerky The last two times I made Jerky it was pork   Yours looks really good,   Now I know you can mail me some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!!

This is good stuff, but I gave just about all of it to my Son.

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


1967RobG said:


> Looks really good. Could cure #1 be used in place of the TQ? Should I use #2 instead of #1? Thanks
> Rob


Thank You Rob!!

Sure, you could use Cure #1 instead----Then you'd use a lot less, and you'd be adding some salt with the Cure #1.

Bear


----------



## twoalpha

John

Some awesome looking jerky. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pork loin makes some fine jerky.

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great bear! I have some jerky going in this weekend and some of it is pork loin too!
> 
> Points!


Thank You Case!!

And Thanks for the Points Too!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer

That's some tasty looking jerky.   

Gonna have to try some.


----------



## SmokinAl

Nice job, John!

I'm not a big jerky fan, but pork jerky sounds very interesting.

Points for getting me thinking!

Al


----------



## idahopz

I've never done pork jerky, but am now encouraged to try!


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, that is great looking jerky,maybe you can adopt me so some of that jerky will be headed my way !


----------



## tropics

Haven' tried Pork Jerky yet.You made it look good as always thanks for sharing Points

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin Monkey said:


> Another Masterclass Bear!
> 
> Points all the way.


Thank You Monkey!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


twoalpha said:


> John
> 
> Some awesome looking jerky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork loin makes some fine jerky.
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry!!

And for the Points Too!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

c farmer said:


> That's some tasty looking jerky.
> 
> Gonna have to try some.


Thank You Adam!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Nice job, John!
> 
> I'm not a big jerky fan, but pork jerky sounds very interesting.
> 
> Points for getting me thinking!
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

I'm with you, I'm not a big Jerky Fan----I made these for my Son---He loves Jerky.

It was good stuff though---I kept a few pieces.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

IdahoPZ said:


> I've never done pork jerky, but am now encouraged to try!


Thank You Idaho!!

This stuff is Great, and so much cheaper than Beef!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, that is great looking jerky,maybe you can adopt me so some of that jerky will be headed my way !


Thank You CM !!

And for the Points too!!

Bear


----------



## old bones

Today is my lucky day...  I haven't check the forum for a few days and what is the fist thing I see..... *  Bears Great Looking Pork Jerky*....   That really looks good, I can almost taste it.  Bear, you know I have to try this.  I have two loins in the freezer so this one is right up my alley.  Thanks for the posting and the great idea..   

        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

John


----------



## b-one

Great looking jerky!


----------



## bumblebee

Pork loin makes great jerky! It's what I use 90% of the time


----------



## Bearcarver

tropics said:


> Haven' tried Pork Jerky yet.You made it look good as always thanks for sharing Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

It really is Great, but it's also less than half as much $$ as Beef.

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


Old Bones said:


> Today is my lucky day...  I haven't check the forum for a few days and what is the fist thing I see..... *  Bears Great Looking Pork Jerky*....   That really looks good, I can almost taste it.  Bear, you know I have to try this.  I have two loins in the freezer so this one is right up my alley.  Thanks for the posting and the great idea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Thank You John!!!

You'll love it !!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

b-one said:


> Great looking jerky!


Thank You b-one!!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


bumblebee said:


> Pork loin makes great jerky! It's what I use 90% of the time


Yup---Definitely is Good----- & Cheap !!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Hey John How did you like the Pork Jerky ?

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey John How did you like the Pork Jerky ?
> 
> Gary


I'll tell you, Gary-----I prefer Beef Ribs over Pork Ribs & Pulled Beef over Pulled Pork (Close), however I think the Pork Loin Jerky is every bit as good as Beef Jerky, and much cheaper. I can always get Boneless Pork Loin for under $2.00 lb.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> I'll tell you, Gary-----I prefer Beef Ribs over Pork Ribs & Pulled Beef over Pulled Pork (Close), however I think the Pork Loin Jerky is every bit as good as Beef Jerky, and much cheaper. I can always get Boneless Pork Loin for under $2.00 lb.
> 
> Bear


The first time I made Pork, I did some beef too. When it was all said and done you really couldn't tell the difference because the flavor profile was so prominent   And you are right, Pork Loins are cheap.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> The first time I made Pork, I did some beef too. When it was all said and done you really couldn't tell the difference because the flavor profile was so prominent   And you are right, Pork Loins are cheap.
> 
> Gary


My Son went nuts over this Pork Loin Jerky !!!  It ended up just under 3 pounds.

Maybe he'll get me some fish soon?!?!

Bear


----------



## isucyclone

Very nice Bear! I have made pork loin jerky as well and I was pleasantly surprised how good it was. Really like the look of the recipe you used here.


----------



## Bearcarver

isucyclone said:


> Very nice Bear! I have made pork loin jerky as well and I was pleasantly surprised how good it was. Really like the look of the recipe you used here.


Thank You!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Dang man you need my address to mail me some? Are you adopting any new kids? Wow another great job by the Bear. Got a recipe for that pulled beef?


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang man you need my address to mail me some? Are you adopting any new kids? Wow another great job by the Bear. Got a recipe for that pulled beef?


Thanks Buddy!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Here's some Pulled Beef Step by Steps. Take your pick:

*Pulled Beef Chucky*               

*Twin Chuckies*           

*Smoked Pulled Beef Chucky   *

*Bear*


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bear, I've heard of pork jerky but have never tried it !  You've inspired me to give er a go, thanks for yet another great SBS !    Thumbs Up


----------



## GaryHibbert

That's great looking jerky, John.  One third of the snack sticks I made were 100% pork--they were delish!!  Pork loin is such a nice, lean meat, and like you said, its half the price of cheap beef.  That's what I'll be using for jerky next time.

POINTS!!

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Bear, I've heard of pork jerky but have never tried it ! You've inspired me to give er a go, thanks for yet another great SBS !


Thank You Justin!!

I was surprised how good this Jerky is !!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> That's great looking jerky, John.  One third of the snack sticks I made were 100% pork--they were delish!!  Pork loin is such a nice, lean meat, and like you said, its half the price of cheap beef.  That's what I'll be using for jerky next time.
> 
> POINTS!!
> 
> Gary


Thanks a Bunch, Gary!!

You'll love it !!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Stayhot said:


> Is the handgun there in the picture to ward off neighbors from stealing the jerky???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look's great and I'm sure it tasted good too!!


Thank You!!

That weapon is for squirrels. 

I don't mind them eating my bird seed, but if I catch them chewing the feeder holes wider, I have to pop them.

As long as my "Shocking" feeder battery is OK, they usually behave pretty good.

Bear


----------



## disco

Another great idea from the Bear deserves points!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Another great idea from the Bear deserves points!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Stayhot said:


> I made 5 #'s of this last week Saturday and its all gone except 3 pieces I squirreled away in the fridge. I'm guessing my wife and kids liked it!! I will definetly make this again, very good and alot cheaper than beef. I have made the Thai jerky several times with beef as well.


That's Great to Hear!!!

I love the cost of this Pork Loin Jerky!!

Bear


----------



## canuhover

This is a great recipe.  I was amazed at how good and beefy this jerky turned out.  I had serious doubts due to the pork and the small amount of spices.  Boy was I wrong; thanks again for a great recipe.

C


----------



## Bearcarver

canuhover said:


> This is a great recipe.  I was amazed at how good and beefy this jerky turned out.  I had serious doubts due to the pork and the small amount of spices.  Boy was I wrong; thanks again for a great recipe.
> 
> C


Thank You!!

That surprised me too!!

Tasting like Beef Jerky & for under $2 per pound is Awesome!!

Glad you like it too!!!

Bear


----------



## norvich

Looks great. I plan on trying this over the weekend


----------



## Bearcarver

Norvich said:


> Looks great. I plan on trying this over the weekend


That's Great !!

Let me know how you like it !!

Have a Great Weekend !

Bear


----------



## billyboy402

Looks great Bear ! I have always wanted to try this , and i have used alot of your other step by steps so this is perfect! I have made about 60 pounds of your Canadian bacon so far and we have pork loin on sale for 99 cents a pound here all the time, so i can see using this often.


----------



## billyboy402

Just noticed the gun on the counter, good trick to keep people away from your jerky.


----------



## Bearcarver

BillyBoy402 said:


> Looks great Bear ! I have always wanted to try this , and i have used alot of your other step by steps so this is perfect! I have made about 60 pounds of your Canadian bacon so far and we have pork loin on sale for 99 cents a pound here all the time, so i can see using this often.


Wow!!

The best price we ever got for Boneless Pork Loin was $1.59.

Glad you're enjoying my Step by Steps!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


BillyBoy402 said:


> Just noticed the gun on the counter, good trick to keep people away from your jerky.


LOL----That's for when the Battery in my Bird Feeder goes Dead.

I don't mind Squirrels eating my Bird Seed (Oil Seeds), but when they chew the feeder holes bigger, that's where I draw the line.

That handgun fits out the Kitchen Window just right.

Bear


----------



## old bones

Just a little note to say "Thanks for the Great Idea"   I finally got around to making your Pork Loin Jerky and it's better than I expected.  I wasn't so sure if we'd like all the spices so after everything was done and ready for the fridge, I did the first 3 pounds your way and added some brown sugar to the other 2 pounds...  After all was smoke, I think the extra sugar took away some of the taste I was looking for..  













PorkLoin005.jpg



__ old bones
__ May 16, 2016






The brown sugar started to make is own liquids so I sealed it in a plastic bag...  













PorkLoin010.jpg



__ old bones
__ May 16, 2016






I used Todd's Red Wine Apple Pellets - Smoked for the first four hours...  Total time in the smoker was around 6 hrs...       













PorkLoin014.jpg



__ old bones
__ May 16, 2016






Just another 'BUMP' for a great recipe to try...  Thanks again Bear...  

John


----------



## Bearcarver

Old Bones said:


> Just a little note to say "Thanks for the Great Idea"   I finally got around to making your Pork Loin Jerky and it's better than I expected.  I wasn't so sure if we'd like all the spices so after everything was done and ready for the fridge, I did the first 3 pounds your way and added some brown sugar to the other 2 pounds...  After all was smoke, I think the extra sugar took away some of the taste I was looking for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PorkLoin014.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ old bones
> __ May 16, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another 'BUMP' for a great recipe to try...  Thanks again Bear...
> 
> John


Thank You John!!

I'm real glad you like this one!!

Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## thesmokist

Looks great bear!. I really like pork jerky it's actually all I've been making. Its much more cost effective and I think the flavor gets better after it sits for a couple days in the fridge.


----------



## Bearcarver

thesmokist said:


> Looks great bear!. I really like pork jerky it's actually all I've been making. Its much more cost effective and I think the flavor gets better after it sits for a couple days in the fridge.


Thank You!!!

I didn't do the age test. I only kept a little of this batch, and gave the rest to my Son. Mine was gone in about 3 days.

Bear


----------



## old bones

Thanks Bear....    I saved a little sample bag for a friend to taste so yesterday when we went up to see them again and I found a half case of frozen pork loins in our hatch when we got home...    I never did ask my friend what he thought of the jerky but I guess his actions said it all..     You know what I'll be doing for a few days....   ;-)


----------



## Bearcarver

Old Bones said:


> Thanks Bear....    I saved a little sample bag for a friend to taste so yesterday when we went up to see them again and I found a half case of frozen pork loins in our hatch when we got home...    I never did ask my friend what he thought of the jerky but I guess his actions said it all..     You know what I'll be doing for a few days....   ;-)


LOL---That's Great !!!

Guess you got his opinion!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## old bones

This posting deserves another BUMP.. so some of the new members can read it..    

My FB sent me a yearly reminder from when I posted Bear's Pork Jerky.  As luck would have it, Sam's Club has a deal on Pork Loins so guess what I'll be making again..  

 After I made this the first time, we never did go back to Beef Jerky.

Thanks Again Bear.  

John


----------



## thesmokist

Yup I'll be doing some myself pretty soon. I went into kroger on Saturday and they had loins for 1.29 a lb way to cheap to pass up. Once I started making pork jerky I never went back to beef.


----------



## Bearcarver

Old Bones said:


> This posting deserves another BUMP.. so some of the new members can read it..
> 
> My FB sent me a yearly reminder from when I posted Bear's Pork Jerky.  As luck would have it, Sam's Club has a deal on Pork Loins so guess what I'll be making again..
> 
> After I made this the first time, we never did go back to Beef Jerky.
> 
> Thanks Again Bear.
> 
> John





thesmokist said:


> Yup I'll be doing some myself pretty soon. I went into kroger on Saturday and they had loins for 1.29 a lb way to cheap to pass up. Once I started making pork jerky I never went back to beef.


I'm Really glad you guys like it !!

This Pork Jerky is one of my favorites, and I don't make a lot of Jerky!!

Thanks John & Thesmokist !!


----------



## old bones

Bearcarver said:


> I'm Really glad you guys like it !!
> 
> This Pork Jerky is one of my favorites, and I don't make a lot of Jerky!!
> 
> Thanks John & Thesmokist !!


I was going to send a picture and a little "Thanks" for my Easter Double Smoked Ham and then FB sent me a reminder about the Pork Jerky..  

Like Thesmokist, I never did make any Beef Jerky after doing the pork.   I'll buy a Pork Loin, leave it in the freezer overnight and then run it

through the meat slicer..  Thanks to you and a few of the others on here,  I do a lot of Double Smoked Hams, Smoked Butts and Pork Jerky.  Seems like once my friends taste the pulled pork or the jerky, I'm always smoking for some party..  

Thanks Again,

John


----------



## Bearcarver

Old Bones said:


> I was going to send a picture and a little "Thanks" for my Easter Double Smoked Ham and then FB sent me a reminder about the Pork Jerky..
> 
> Like Thesmokist, I never did make any Beef Jerky after doing the pork.   I'll buy a Pork Loin, leave it in the freezer overnight and then run it
> 
> through the meat slicer..  Thanks to you and a few of the others on here,  I do a lot of Double Smoked Hams, Smoked Butts and Pork Jerky.  Seems like once my friends taste the pulled pork or the jerky, I'm always smoking for some party..
> 
> Thanks Again,
> 
> John


The Pork Loin is such a Perfect Cut of meat for Jerky.

Once you remove the thin fatty exterior portion, you have a really large long hunk of Fat Free solid meat from the bigger side, just perfect for Jerky!!

Gotta Love It !!

Bear


----------



## pilch

You have my attention, never used pork for jerky before.

Yep I recon it's worth "Points"

Cheers.


----------



## Bearcarver

Pilch said:


> You have my attention, never used pork for jerky before.
> 
> Yep I recon it's worth "Points"
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Ian!!

Give it a try---Bet you'll like it.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Just curious Bear..I plan to do this with two other pork jerkies. One calls for 165f, the other for 160f then dropped down to 145f. Will it really matter if I just put every thing in at 155f as the middle road?


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Just curious Bear..I plan to do this with two other pork jerkies. One calls for 165f, the other for 160f then dropped down to 145f. Will it really matter if I just put every thing in at 155f as the middle road?




Anywhere you want, as long as it's above 145°.
Once you get to 145° (Safe Temp), it's up to you with how dry & what texture you want.
After 145°, it's how much more Time or Temp you want.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> Anywhere you want, as long as it's above 145°.
> Once you get to 145° (Safe Temp), it's up to you with how dry & what texture you want.
> After 145°, it's how much more Time or Temp you want.
> 
> Bear


Aha. I didn't know if there was a magic temp to keep it from losing all connection tissue etc. I did try to trim the ones I got fairly well, but there was some fat in the meat that I didn't really bother with cutting out. 

Also how long would you say the minimum is to cure? I got all 3 bags in their brine by around 9:30 PM, and I was planning to start dehydrating them around 5 PM. Figured I'd likely have it done by midnight or 1 AM then, and they'd be cooled down enough for me to put in a ziplock by 2 or 3 AM.. will that 5 PM be enough time? I know you say 24 hours, but due to family things, if I don't get stuff out by Monday, it'll have to wait till Thursday, and I want my friend to get this stuff sooner then later.


----------



## Bearcarver

TomKnollRFV said:


> Aha. I didn't know if there was a magic temp to keep it from losing all connection tissue etc. I did try to trim the ones I got fairly well, but there was some fat in the meat that I didn't really bother with cutting out.
> 
> Also how long would you say the minimum is to cure? I got all 3 bags in their brine by around 9:30 PM, and I was planning to start dehydrating them around 5 PM. Figured I'd likely have it done by midnight or 1 AM then, and they'd be cooled down enough for me to put in a ziplock by 2 or 3 AM.. will that 5 PM be enough time? I know you say 24 hours, but due to family things, if I don't get stuff out by Monday, it'll have to wait till Thursday, and I want my friend to get this stuff sooner then later.




First of all, I don't know anything about "Dehydrating".
When I say 24 hours, that's because with everything else I did on this Thread, it is safe (Curing amounts, Time, Smoking Temp & Time).
Shorter could be safe, but I'm not about to guess & roll the dice as to how much shorter would be safe. 
Any changes are your responsibility.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Bearcarver said:


> First of all, I don't know anything about "Dehydrating".
> When I say 24 hours, that's because with everything else I did on this Thread, it is safe (Curing amounts, Time, Smoking Temp & Time).
> Shorter could be safe, but I'm not about to guess & roll the dice as to how much shorter would be safe.
> Any changes are your responsibility.
> 
> Bear


Fair enough!


----------



## nanuk

I really need to get over my "phobia" of using pork for jerky

it is at least 1/2 the price and always available.

I"m outta jerky and need to make more soon, so I think pork will be on the grocery list!


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> I really need to get over my "phobia" of using pork for jerky
> 
> it is at least 1/2 the price and always available.
> 
> I"m outta jerky and need to make more soon, so I think pork will be on the grocery list!




I can assure you, you won't be sorry with this "Pork Loin Jerky".

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV

The over all views were of the three I made, Bear's was the best in a classical jerky sense, it didn't last long. I think I've ate a pound of it my self.


----------



## nanuk

my phobia is that jerky is not cooked, but dried, and even though I know commercial pork is clean and safe re/trich, I can't get a straight answer from the Gov't as to whether commercial fresh pork has been treated for Trich, or are they expecting the end user to complete the task.

but I do KNOW that reality is, Trich cysts are killed at low heat, so really, if the jerky is brought to 140F or so (?), there are going to be NO issues....

but as my family has a farming background... I still can't get my mind wrapped around that!


----------



## Bearcarver

nanuk said:


> my phobia is that jerky is not cooked, but dried, and even though I know commercial pork is clean and safe re/trich, I can't get a straight answer from the Gov't as to whether commercial fresh pork has been treated for Trich, or are they expecting the end user to complete the task.
> 
> but I do KNOW that reality is, Trich cysts are killed at low heat, so really, if the jerky is brought to 140F or so (?), there are going to be NO issues....
> 
> but as my family has a farming background... I still can't get my mind wrapped around that!




Then follow this thread & Smoke your Pork Jerky the way I did. I used Tender Quick, and I smoked it to at least 145° (not 140°), which is the "Safe" Temp according to the USDA.
I don't use or even own a Dehydrator.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

BTW: For those who can't find Pork Roll in their area, and want to make their own, I think this is the best one to follow:
http://www.lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/NewJerseyPorkRoll.pdf

Enjoy,
Bear


----------



## MeatSkull

nanuk said:


> my phobia is that jerky is not cooked, but dried, and even though I know commercial pork is clean and safe re/trich, I can't get a straight answer from the Gov't as to whether commercial fresh pork has been treated for Trich, or are they expecting the end user to complete the task.
> 
> but I do KNOW that reality is, Trich cysts are killed at low heat, so really, if the jerky is brought to 140F or so (?), there are going to be NO issues....
> 
> but as my family has a farming background... I still can't get my mind wrapped around that!


 If your still not sure just dehydrate it to the desired texture then toss it in a 250 ° oven for a few minutes, bang anything living is dead now. Just a couple of minutes in the oven won't change it that much.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

Jerkyholic mentions running it in an oven at like 300f with the jerky in as it pre-heats, then leave it going for 10 mins at 300f, then scale back to the drying temp. I set my smoker at 160f and did one batch in there till the end, and two of the batches in my oven at 170f.

Remember Jerky is so thinly sliced, it should easily hit 145f by the time your done. As an aside; Trichonsis is actually killed at temperatures as low as 131f. But if you bring your IT to 145f, it means the lil suckers been killed off and then some because of the time factor. Frankly my jerky likely hit over 145f. I went by time and feel.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bearcarver said:


> Then follow this thread & Smoke your Pork Jerky the way I did. I used Tender Quick, and I smoked it to at least 145° (not 140°), which is the "Safe" Temp according to the USDA.
> I don't use or even own a Dehydrator.
> 
> Bear



The way Bear does it, it's CURED!  Follow the SBS & you'll be fine!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

nanuk said:


> my phobia is that jerky is not cooked, but dried, and even though I know commercial pork is clean and safe re/trich, I can't get a straight answer from the Gov't as to whether commercial fresh pork has been treated for Trich, or are they expecting the end user to complete the task.
> 
> but I do KNOW that reality is, Trich cysts are killed at low heat, so really, if the jerky is brought to 140F or so (?), there are going to be NO issues....
> 
> but as my family has a farming background... I still can't get my mind wrapped around that!



See my comment above! Bear & his SBS won't steer ya wrong!


----------



## PaxtonsPapa

We’re trying this today...I hope it works.  I followed your recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> See my comment above! Bear & his SBS won't steer ya wrong!



Thank You Justin!!
Appreciate that.

Bear



PaxtonsPapa said:


> We’re trying this today...I hope it works.  I followed your recipe.



That's Great!!
Let me know how you like it.

Bear


----------



## PaxtonsPapa

We want thank you for your  Pork jerky recipe. We’ve made it twice and it’s awesome ....we used cherry/apple smoke.  We’ve shared the jerky with friends and they liked it too.  This is so we will make often.


----------



## Bearcarver

PaxtonsPapa said:


> We want thank you for your  Pork jerky recipe. We’ve made it twice and it’s awesome ....we used cherry/apple smoke.  We’ve shared the jerky with friends and they liked it too.  This is so we will make often.




That's Great!!
I'm real glad to hear that!!

Bear


----------



## StClair72

I just put 5 pounds of pork loin jerky in the fridge to marinade in this. I made turkey jerky with it in my dehydrator and it was amazing. looking forward to tasting it on pork jerky!


----------



## StClair72

View attachment 380666

I just put 5 pounds of pork loin jerky in the fridge to marinade in this. I made turkey jerky with it in my dehydrator and it was amazing. looking forward to tasting it on pork jerky!


----------



## Bearcarver

StClair72 said:


> View attachment 380666
> 
> I just put 5 pounds of pork loin jerky in the fridge to marinade in this. I made turkey jerky with it in my dehydrator and it was amazing. looking forward to tasting it on pork jerky!



You'll love it !!
That marinade should kick it up a notch or two!!

Bear


----------



## solman

Bearcarver said:


> Curing & Seasoning Brine (Per pound of Meat):
> Worcestershire Original——————1/2 ounce
> White Wine————————————1/2 ounce
> Water———————————————1 ounce



So if my math is right, for an 8lb loin that'll be one cup of water, and half cup each of Worcestershire and white wine?


----------



## Bearcarver

solman said:


> So if my math is right, for an 8lb loin that'll be one cup of water, and half cup each of Worcestershire and white wine?



*Actually that would be:*
Tender Quick———————————4 TBS
Brown Sugar———————————6 TBS
Black Pepper———————————8 tsp
Cayenne—————————————2 tsp
Garlic Powder——————————4 tsp
Onion Powder——————————4 tsp
Ground Ginger——————————4 tsp
Worcestershire Original——————4 ounce
White Wine————————————4 ounce
Water———————————————8 ounce


Bear


----------



## solman

Bearcarver said:


> *Actually that would be:*
> Tender Quick———————————4 TBS
> Brown Sugar———————————6 TBS
> Black Pepper———————————8 tsp
> Cayenne—————————————2 tsp
> Garlic Powder——————————4 tsp
> Onion Powder——————————4 tsp
> Ground Ginger——————————4 tsp
> Worcestershire Original——————4 ounce
> White Wine————————————4 ounce
> Water———————————————8 ounce
> 
> 
> Bear




understood, but i quoted only the part that i wanted confirmation, i.e. 1 ounces of water/liquid per pound of meat, comes out to 1 cup for an 8lb loin?


----------



## Winterrider

The 1st post explains how much of each per lb of meat


solman said:


> understood, but i quoted only the part that i wanted confirmation, i.e. 8 ounces of water/liquid is 1 cup per pound of meat?


----------



## solman

Winterrider said:


> The 1st post explains how much of each per lb of meat



my math was off on my last post (which you quoted, and which i later fixed). so for anyone else curious and wanting confirmation, one ounce of fluid is 1/8 of a cup, so 8 fluid ounce equals one cup, therefore for an 8 pound loin you'd need one cup of water.


----------



## Bearcarver

solman said:


> understood, but i quoted only the part that i wanted confirmation, i.e. 1 ounces of water/liquid per pound of meat, comes out to 1 cup for an 8lb loin?




I knew that, but covering my butt, I put all the ingredients down, so nobody can take those 3 ingredients out of context on one of my posts. And yes there are 8 oz of water in a cup.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> I knew that, but covering my butt, I put all the ingredients down, so nobody can take those 3 ingredients out of context on one of my posts. And yes there are 8 oz of water in a cup.
> 
> Bear



Hey, you learn something new everyday !!

Gary


----------



## solman

Bearcarver said:


> The Pork Loin is such a Perfect Cut of meat for Jerky.
> Once you remove the thin fatty exterior portion, you have a really large long hunk of Fat Free solid meat from the bigger side, just perfect for Jerky!!
> Gotta Love It !!
> Bear



is it best to trim the fat, then freeze it overnight to get it ready to be sliced? or freeze it, then trim it? i plan to make this when my new slicer arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver

solman said:


> is it best to trim the fat, then freeze it overnight to get it ready to be sliced? or freeze it, then trim it? i plan to make this when my new slicer arrives tomorrow.



I find it best to trim off all the stuff you don't want. Then put it in the freezer for 3 or 4 hours. Then slice it.
I don't freeze it solid before slicing.

Bear


----------



## buzzy

Bearcarver said:


> *Pork Loin Jerky *(Step by Step with Pics)
> 
> 
> I saw this done by at least 3 different guys, so I combined the things they did, and came up with what I did below.
> 
> Pork Loin (not Pork Tenderloin) is a very lean cut of meat, which is what you want for Jerky, and it costs less than half as much as Lean Beef. This Loin was $1.68 LB.
> 
> I made a few changes in what I actually did to make it even better than my first batch came out.
> 
> So I began with about 6 pounds of Boneless Pork Loin. I trimmed off everything that wasn’t nice solid red meat. You can save the trimmings for sausage or anything that suits your fancy. Then I sliced it all into 1/4” thick slices. Then I mixed up the following batch of Curing & Seasoning Brine:
> 
> *Curing & Seasoning Brine (Per pound of Meat):*
> Tender Quick———————————1/2 TBS
> Brown Sugar———————————3/4 TBS
> Black Pepper———————————1 tsp
> Cayenne—————————————1/4 tsp
> Garlic Powder——————————1/2 tsp
> Onion Powder——————————1/2 tsp
> Ground Ginger——————————1/2 tsp
> Worcestershire Original——————1/2 ounce
> White Wine————————————1/2 ounce
> Water———————————————1 ounce
> 
> Mix this all real good, until the Brown sugar dissolves.
> 
> Then I drop 1 piece at a time into the Marinade (Brine), to be sure each piece gets a good coating on both sides, and from there into the Ziplock bag.
> After all pieces have been tossed into the bag, I dumped the rest of the Marinade into the bag with the meat (not much left).
> Then I put that bag on a tray (in case of a leak), and into the fridge for 24 hours.
> During that 24 hours, I flip the bag over every 2 hours, and reach inside the bag a couple times to stir the pieces around, so the inside pieces get a turn on the outside.
> Then after 24 hours, I rinse all the pieces off & put them on paper towels to pat dry.
> 
> *Now it’s time to put in Smoker:*
> 8:00—————Put all pieces on top 4 racks of my 6 rack MES 40. (I put Frog Mats & Q-Mats on racks first)
> 8:00—————Start Smoker & set to maintain 140° of heat.
> 8:30—————Fill two rows of my AMNS with Hickory Dust, and light one end.
> 10:00————-Put AMNS on bottom rack on left end (away from heating element)
> 12:00————-Bump heat up to maintain 150° of heat.
> 4:00—————All pieces are dark reddish color, and they crack when bent, without breaking.
> 4:00—————Remove from Smoker & take in house, lay out to cool.
> 
> Then put all the pieces in a big Zip lock, leave the bag open and put in fridge over night.
> 
> Next day I kept a few pieces and gave all the rest to my Son. He loves Jerky!!
> 
> This stuff really is Great, and so much cheaper than Beef Jerky!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking, and enjoy the Pics.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About two thirds of a Boneless Pork Loin after trimming down to pure Red Meat only:
> View attachment 340022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sliced up into 1/4” slices of 4 pounds, 8 ounces of Pork Loin:
> View attachment 340023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing up my Curing & Seasoning Brine:
> View attachment 340024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each piece goes into the Brine one at a time:
> View attachment 340025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then each piece goes into the Ziplock:
> View attachment 340026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4.5 pounds goes into the fridge for 24 hours, flipping & mixing every 2 hours:
> View attachment 340027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Racks full goes into my MES 40:
> View attachment 340028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the pieces cooling before bagging:
> View attachment 340029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A plate full of Great Tasting Pork Jerky:
> View attachment 340030



I made a batch of this today & I have to say u hit another home run. It was a PITA with the weather we r having. Pretty much had to babysit. First time making in my Smoke Hollow.

Thanks for step by step. Will be doing more.


----------



## solman

buzzy said:


> I made a batch of this today & I have to say u hit another home run. It was a PITA with the weather we r having. Pretty much had to babysit. First time making in my Smoke Hollow.
> 
> Thanks for step by step. Will be doing more.



Small world. I made this today too. Winds gusts up to 26mph in northern VA caused a alot of temp swings in my smoker. But my propane PID controller worked flawlessly. I did a 12 hour marinade and it had just enough saltiness. 

One odd thing was that I had a alot of leftover marinade (with 2 pounds of meat and 4 cups of liquid). The recipe directions said there wouldn't be much left.


----------



## Bearcarver

solman said:


> Small world. I made this today too. Winds gusts up to 26mph in northern VA caused a alot of temp swings in my smoker. But my propane PID controller worked flawlessly. I did a 12 hour marinade and it had just enough saltiness.
> 
> One odd thing was that I had a alot of leftover marinade (with 2 pounds of meat and 4 cups of liquid). The recipe directions said there wouldn't be much left.




Apparently you didn't use my Marinade Recipe. Below is mine from the first post on this Thread:
There is a total liquid content of 2 ounces per pound.
So your marinade should have been a total of 4 ounces, for your 2 pounds of meat.
Maybe you mistakenly changed Ounces to cups?

*Curing & Seasoning Brine (Per pound of Meat):*
Tender Quick———————————1/2 TBS
Brown Sugar———————————3/4 TBS
Black Pepper———————————1 tsp
Cayenne—————————————1/4 tsp
Garlic Powder——————————1/2 tsp
Onion Powder——————————1/2 tsp
Ground Ginger——————————1/2 tsp
*Worcestershire Original——————1/2 ounce
White Wine————————————1/2 ounce
Water———————————————1 ounce


Bear*


----------



## solman

OMG i'm such an idiot that i can't do simple recipe math. :-/ thanks for clearing that up. even using all that excess liquid, it turned out great! so there's that...


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver said:


> Then I put that bag on a tray (in case of a leak), and into the fridge for 24 hours.
> During that 24 hours, I flip the bag over every 2 hours, and reach inside the bag a couple times to stir the pieces around, so the inside pieces get a turn on the outside.
> Then after 24 hours, I rinse all the pieces off & put them on paper towels to pat dry.



I hope no one minds me butting in here, I have a question!!

Bearcarver, regarding your Pork Loin Jerky:
In your step by step you marinate for 24 hours.
Would there be a problem with marinating longer than that? Like 4-5 days?

I am prepping a pork loin today according to your Canadian Bacon Dry Cured step by step procedure.  I hadn't seen your recipe for pork loin jerky before now, and just decided I wanted to use some of the loin for that recipe. However, weather for the next 3 days looks bad, not conducive to using my smoker, so I would have to marinate much longer than 24 hr. Alternatively, I could hold that portion of the loin in the fridge for 4 days or so, then proceed. The loin is already thawed.
I would appreciate your advice!
Thanks, KSprairie


----------



## Bearcarver

KS,
You said you were prepping a Pork Loin, but you didn't say how far you got on that. Like did you already Cure the Loin?
And what is it you want to do from here?
I don't want to get you in trouble by changing horses in the middle of the stream that would end up curing it twice, or some other problem.
I need more info.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

buzzy said:


> I made a batch of this today & I have to say u hit another home run. It was a PITA with the weather we r having. Pretty much had to babysit. First time making in my Smoke Hollow.
> 
> Thanks for step by step. Will be doing more.




That's Great, Buzzy!!!
I'm real glad you like it !!

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

Sorry, Bearcarver, I wasn’t very clear.  All I have done is trimmed the fat from the loin so far.  I haven’t applied the TQ or brown sugar yet.  I would like to use about 3# of the loin to make your pork loin jerky to give it a try.
I am just wondering if I can put the sliced loin in the jerky marinade today, keep refrigerated for 4 to 5 days until weather improves and smoking is possible.  
Since I was going to be starting the Canadian Bacon process today, I wanted to also start the jerky. Mess up the kitchen once and be done!  Thank you!
KS


----------



## Bearcarver

ksprairie said:


> Sorry, Bearcarver, I wasn’t very clear.  All I have done is trimmed the fat from the loin so far.  I haven’t applied the TQ or brown sugar yet.  I would like to use about 3# of the loin to make your pork loin jerky to give it a try.
> I am just wondering if I can put the sliced loin in the jerky marinade today, keep refrigerated for 4 to 5 days until weather improves and smoking is possible.
> Since I was going to be starting the Canadian Bacon process today, I wanted to also start the jerky. Mess up the kitchen once and be done!  Thank you!
> KS




OK---I wouldn't see why not, since you're adding the proper amount of TQ (in the ingredients), it should be fine.
However it might be better to take it out of the marinade after 24 hours, to keep it from getting too salty.
Then keep it in a bag in fridge until a few hours before smoking. Then rinse, Dry, and lay out on paper towels to dry before smoking. (Like in my instructions)

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

Great! Thanks so much for your help.   We love your recipes. 
 I have 8.5# of beef roasts curing now to make your Dried Beef recipe.  I’ve done it with venison roasts a lot, but this will be the first time making it with beef.  Lookin forward to it!  Thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver

ksprairie said:


> Great! Thanks so much for your help.   We love your recipes.
> I have 8.5# of beef roasts curing now to make your Dried Beef recipe.  I’ve done it with venison roasts a lot, but this will be the first time making it with beef.  Lookin forward to it!  Thanks again!




That's Great !!
Beats the Heck out of paying $3 per ounce at the store, and theirs is too salty.
Or $16 per pound at a Butcher Shop or Meat Processor.
Glad you like it.

Bear


----------



## ksprairie

Bearcarver said:


> Or $16 per pound at a Butcher Shop or Meat Processor.



That’s no joke!  We used to get great dried beef from our (very) small town butcher in northern MN 40+ years ago when my folks would have beef butchered and processed there.  The shop is still there, but the recipe has apparently changed.  It is no longer the same, and not very good.  That’s actually what prompted me to search out how to cure and smoke our own, many years ago.  The search finally led me to this site, your step by step recipe, and the rest is history! . It is a bit ironic that this will be the first time actually making it with beef. I have to say the venison has been phenomenal though!
Hope my Canadian Bacon and pork loin jerky turn out as good. I can’t thank you enough for sharing your experience and recipes.  This is a great bunch of people here on this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

ksprairie said:


> That’s no joke!  We used to get great dried beef from our (very) small town butcher in northern MN 40+ years ago when my folks would have beef butchered and processed there.  The shop is still there, but the recipe has apparently changed.  It is no longer the same, and not very good.  That’s actually what prompted me to search out how to cure and smoke our own, many years ago.  The search finally led me to this site, your step by step recipe, and the rest is history! . It is a bit ironic that this will be the first time actually making it with beef. I have to say the venison has been phenomenal though!
> Hope my Canadian Bacon and pork loin jerky turn out as good. I can’t thank you enough for sharing your experience and recipes.  This is a great bunch of people here on this forum.




You are Very Welcome!

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Good day John, I really look forward to making this jerky this coming weekend.  A local store has pork loin for $1.59/lb for an 8-10lb average loin.  I might have to pick up a few of them for jerky and Canadian Bacon.

Although I truly look forward to using your recipe for the first initial batch, my family and I love a wide variety of marinades also.  My question is, if I were to add the required amount of TQ to my marinade, could I use any marinade that I choose?

For example, if I have a #4 loin and I add the required 2 TBSP (1/2 TBSP/LB of meat), can I then add some teriaky marinade, or any other marinade which I choose to use?

As always, thank you for your contributions to this site.  I think that I can speak for many others as well as myself to say that we truly appreciate your efforts and expertise.

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> Good day John, I really look forward to making this jerky this coming weekend.  A local store has pork loin for $1.59/lb for an 8-10lb average loin.  I might have to pick up a few of them for jerky and Canadian Bacon.
> 
> Although I truly look forward to using your recipe for the first initial batch, my family and I love a wide variety of marinades also.  My question is, if I were to add the required amount of TQ to my marinade, could I use any marinade that I choose?
> 
> For example, if I have a #4 loin and I add the required 2 TBSP (1/2 TBSP/LB of meat), can I then add some teriaky marinade, or any other marinade which I choose to use?
> 
> As always, thank you for your contributions to this site.  I think that I can speak for many others as well as myself to say that we truly appreciate your efforts and expertise.
> 
> Chad





Yes---As long as you use the same amount of TQ in the Marinade per pound, you can use anything else you want.
However I would avoid using a lot of Salty ingredients, like Soy Sauce. A little bit is OK, but don't dump it in.

And Thanks for the Thank You!!

Bear


----------



## thebig1

John, got my loin sliced today. I got 8lbs after trimming. Split it into 4lb batches and am trying 2 different marinades.

I have a question. I’m not trying to argue or debate you, I literally want to know the answer and understand why.

You said to rinse prior to smoking. Do you literally put the meat in the sink and wash it off with cold running water? 

I’ve used the jerky packets from Nesco American Harvest before and enjoy it. I don’t know what their cure is but you just add it to ground beef and smoke/dehydrate.  

I just wanted to know why when using TQ that we’re required to wash the meat and not with other cures from store bought packages?

Again, not debating, literally wanting to know an answer other than, “Try it and you’ll see why.”

As always, thank you for your expertise.

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

Good Question, Chad:

I only do that because after 24 hours soaking in my Marinade, I figure the meat all absorbed a relatively even amount of cure & flavor. However the outside may have more on it, and maybe a little too much surface Salt, because it feels slippery (Salt feeling), so I just give it a quick rinse before I lay the pieces out to begin drying.

I don't put them directly in our sink, because it may be dirty. I leave it all in the Zip-lock bag it was marinating in, and pull one or 2 pieces out at a time for a quick rinse. It only takes a couple minutes to rinse them all.

It's not a requirement, and it may not be necessary, it's just something I do.

Bear


----------



## thebig1

Thank you Bear, that’s great information. I completely understand what you’re talking about. It’s not completely necessary but it’ll save on getting a 50/50 of good pieces versus somewhat extremely salty pieces.

Not sure if you know, but can you tell me what most companies put in their products to use for cure? I know that it’s probably mixed across the board, I just didn’t know if you were aware.


----------



## Bearcarver

thebig1 said:


> Thank you Bear, that’s great information. I completely understand what you’re talking about. It’s not completely necessary but it’ll save on getting a 50/50 of good pieces versus somewhat extremely salty pieces.
> 
> Not sure if you know, but can you tell me what most companies put in their products to use for cure? I know that it’s probably mixed across the board, I just didn’t know if you were aware.




No idea what ingredients they use, but they more than likely use Cure #1 Pink Salt for the cure.

Bear


----------



## SGMan

ksprairie said:


> Sorry, Bearcarver, I wasn’t very clear.  All I have done is trimmed the fat from the loin so far.  I haven’t applied the TQ or brown sugar yet.  I would like to use about 3# of the loin to make your pork loin jerky to give it a try.
> I am just wondering if I can put the sliced loin in the jerky marinade today, keep refrigerated for 4 to 5 days until weather improves and smoking is possible.
> Since I was going to be starting the Canadian Bacon process today, I wanted to also start the jerky. Mess up the kitchen once and be done!  Thank you!
> KS



I had my meat marinating for close to a week (due to time constraints etc)

Rinsed and dried it before I smoked it, and its delicious.  Not too salty at all!

*Edit* 
My girlfriend took some to work and my phone was blowing up around lunchtime telling me how incredibly good it was!!

I was getting the "Coworker A gave your jerky an A+++++++ feel free to make much more!  And chicken jerky, and turkey jerkey, and... and..." 

and 

"My boss said its the best jerkey she has had EVER!!"

And the comments kept rolling in... 
Success!  

Thank you again for your recipe (and insight) Bear!!


----------



## GentlemanJerk

Made a batch of this over the weekend following your recipe.  Turned out amazing!  After rinsing off the brine, I had too much for my smoker so I threw a couple in the oven to dry just to try it out and wow, what a flavor!  I gave some to some local long-time chef friends of mine and they all wanted to know the recipe.  

Another great recipe Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

SGMan said:


> I had my meat marinating for close to a week (due to time constraints etc)
> 
> Rinsed and dried it before I smoked it, and its delicious.  Not too salty at all!
> 
> *Edit*
> My girlfriend took some to work and my phone was blowing up around lunchtime telling me how incredibly good it was!!
> 
> I was getting the "Coworker A gave your jerky an A+++++++ feel free to make much more!  And chicken jerky, and turkey jerkey, and... and..."
> 
> and
> 
> "My boss said its the best jerkey she has had EVER!!"
> 
> And the comments kept rolling in...
> Success!
> 
> Thank you again for your recipe (and insight) Bear!!





That's Great, SGM !!!
I'm so glad to hear everyone liked it!
I like that it is not only Great, it's Cheap & Easy, just like Me!! LOL
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## thesmokist

I love pork loin jerky. It's my go to now instead of beef. Made a little but here recently! This batch was teriyaki and sweet and spicy high country seasoning.


----------



## Woodzman

I prepped a 8# pork loin and got 4# of meat for jerky . I did the 24 hour marinade and rinsed it . As I was going to start the smoker it started pouring  and held out a couple hours to finally called it bust. My question is I froze the  rinsed jerky....is it ready to smoke when thawed or should I marinade it again since I rinsed it.?.. thank you


----------



## Bearcarver

Woodzman said:


> I prepped a 8# pork loin and got 4# of meat for jerky . I did the 24 hour marinade and rinsed it . As I was going to start the smoker it started pouring  and held out a couple hours to finally called it bust. My question is I froze the  rinsed jerky....*is it ready to smoke when thawed or should I marinade it again since I rinsed it.?.*. thank you




Personally I would try to thaw & smoke it as soon as possible.
However I would definitely *"NOT CURE IT AGAIN"*.

Bear


----------



## Woodzman

Ok thank you. That's what I thought . Probably won't get to it til this weekend  unfortunately


----------



## Brethil

I know this is old but I made this recipe and wanted to say thanks! Everyone loved it. I used boston butts since my husband loves loin too much to use on jerky. Lol. We raised ours pigs so it looked the least fattiest. I subbed pink cure because I didn't have tender quick.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brethil said:


> I know this is old but I made this recipe and wanted to say thanks! Everyone loved it. I used boston butts since my husband loves loin too much to use on jerky. Lol. We raised ours pigs so it looked the least fattiest. I subbed pink cure because I didn't have tender quick.
> 
> View attachment 519168
> View attachment 519169




Looks Great---Yours looks like Lean Bacon.
However, in case you didn't know there's a Big Difference between TQ and Cure #1, as far as how much you should use.

Bear


----------



## Brethil

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great---Yours looks like Lean Bacon.
> However, in case you didn't know there's a Big Difference between TQ and Cure #1, as far as how much you should use.
> 
> Bear


Yes, I looked up the sub for it so I used the right amount, thanks. It does look like bacon. I cut off as much fat as I could but this pig ate well.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brethil said:


> Yes, I looked up the sub for it so I used the right amount, thanks. It does look like bacon. I cut off as much fat as I could but this pig ate well.



OK Great---And Thanks for the Quick reply.
BTW: That fat is why I only used Pork Loin for Jerky, plus it used to be cheap too.

Bear


----------



## Brethil

Bearcarver said:


> OK Great---And Thanks for the Quick reply.
> BTW: That fat is why I only used Pork Loin for Jerky, plus it used to be cheap too.
> 
> Bear


I'm keeping it refrigerated since I know the fat can go rancid. I raised lard hogs so it's hard to get any lean meat off them. I still like to experiment.  I saw meat prices in the store the other day. They are crazy. I


----------

